# cabinet parts pro



## fozzy1786 (Apr 2, 2015)

just curious if anyone has used cabinet parts pro, i have downloaded the free version and it seems like a pretty nice program from what i have done with it. however i have not actually cut any parts as of yet.

i am needing to also do doors and drawers however i need to buy the upgrade which is only 250 USD. i just want to know if its worth it or if i should try some other software?

i am getting into doing custom cabinets as more of a hobby right now so i don't want to spend a lot if i dont need to. i will be buying aspire in the very near future but i do not believe it does cabinets.

thanks.

Brandon


----------



## hagerboy (Apr 30, 2010)

Try cabinetplanner.com
Free download free trial. Cost about $70.00


----------

